
Ask HN: What are your goals for your startups in 2010? - vaksel
Everyone has goals, what are your top goals for 2010?
======
cookiecaper
Actually make enough money to live a comfortable life. I'm sick of being poor.

------
patio11
$45k in bingo card sales. $30k in bingo profits. Paying customers for
something other than bingo.

------
ashishk
Ramen profitability. Stat.

~~~
messel
Good hunting Ashishk. What's your business?

~~~
zackattack
myzamana.com

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Are you A/B testing your landing page? Most dating sites have pictures of
faces on their landing pages..

~~~
ashishk
I have a separate landing page that I use for marketing. And yep - A/B testing
is critical.

------
cperciva
My goal for Tarsnap is the same as my goal for life: I plan to end 2010 with
10x as many customers as I start it with.

~~~
dan_sim
if you would offer your service to canadians, you would already have 3 more
customers ;)

~~~
messel
hehe

------
aschobel
Faster iterations, better analytics, happier users.

~~~
suhail
mixpanel.com! =)

~~~
aschobel
Thanks! we use KISSmetrics right now, i need to give mixpanel.com another look

------
rdl
Launch one of 3 projects as an actual startup, quit dayjob.

1) infrastructure/platform related to security 2) hardware device with social
network features 3) consumer-focused webapp in data aggregation/presentation

I've spent the last couple months since getting back from Afghanistan working
on all 3 at early stages, finding potential cofounders, clients, funding,
etc., and am pretty much at the decision point. Should be going full-time with
one of them in January (I need to hit a vesting cliff of 12-31-2009 before
doing so, counting down the hours...)

------
DenisM
When I applied for YC'10 I was told my plans are not sufficiently ambitious.
One of my goals, therefore, is to grow ambitiousness of my (other) goals.

And yours should be, too. Dare to aim high.

~~~
baran
I was told by during YC'10 our plans are too ambitious. Want to join forces?

------
spencerfry
I guess I posted this in the wrong thread. Here are mine:

Plans: (1) Add a few more members to the team. (2) Lease our own office
instead of sublease. (3) Release the new version of our app. (4) Expand two
more verticals. (5) Get more mainstream press. (6) Finish moving our core team
to New York City. We're currently 2 of 4 in NYC. (7) Start our newsletter. (8)
Do more charity work. (9) Start a meetup. (10) Get involved in local NYC
art/design scene more than I already am.

------
messel
1) Discovering the value proposition that brings in users by word of mouth to
our social/semantic search page.

2) setting up our own rock solid ad network + stats

3) generating revenue from ads/affiliate links

4) hiring our first consultants/freelancers (may shift to employees but we'll
let it happen based on relationships with the folks that we work with)

5) making a ton of connections across industries and skyrocketing my
businesses chances of massive disruption to the ad and search markets

------
maxklein
By february, want to reach $12000 a month, from about $8000 at the moment.
Want to diversify and do something I can be more proud of and actually boast
about, while increasing sales to bring in $30.000 a month = $1000 a day.

I don't yet know what I can do to reach my target, but will work on it. Also,
want to improve my management skills so I am more diplomatic but still get
things done in the right way.

------
Concours
Actually reach profitability with my News plattform, move the platform oto a
reliable VPS , Make my mobile plattform service a standard for bloggers and
implement a revenue Model for Bloggers in the plattform. By the end of 2010,
the mobile plattform should be a must have for every site out there.

------
richardburton
\- Taken on two extra staff for my first startup and get it to the point where
I just check the numbers once a week whilst providing three people a great
income and me with an awesome, passive income.

\- Create an awesome new SaaS business with a really smart cofounder and see
where it takes us.

\- Live the dream :)

------
uggedal
50.000 free users: <http://wasitup.com/stats/>

------
jsz0
I'd like to just put together an idea and see it through to the end. The
success of the project isn't all that important to me really. I'd just like
the experience of doing it. Maybe someday I'd have a _really good_ idea and
would be prepared to make it happen.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Do something small.

------
ct
Make money by writing an algorithm for trading. I've tried the startup thing
for so long now (over 20 yrs), and haven't succeeded and so I think I just
don't have what it takes. Time to move on and try something else for a change
instead of beating a dead horse.

------
callmeed
\- Launch 1 new app in our industry

\- Launch 2 new apps in other industries

\- Hit 2M in sales

\- Get a provisional patent and some prototypes done for a physical
product/invention I have in mind

------
adam_feldman
I want to launch the first beta of my news aggregator focused on promoting
discussion of controversial political topics by February

------
DanielBMarkham
I would really like to see my current startup through to the end without
getting sucked back into the easy money of consulting.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Charge more for consulting, by a lot.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
That's the current plan.

But starving isn't so much fun either. The trick is to find the right rate as
quickly as possible.

------
NathanKP
I think my top goal is to get at least 1000 customers. I currently have about
25, so scaling up will be an exciting process.

------
zaidf
1- Hundreds of happy customers.

2- 200K in sales.

3- Two full-time employees.

4- Fewer mood swings!

~~~
christonog
Best of luck, Zaid!

~~~
zaidf
Thanks Chris! We gotta catch up soon.

------
dhpmx
Add 1000+ new members, find contributors/partners, make site the best it can
be ! oh and make a couple of bucks too !

------
og1
Making my side project a full time project.

------
nkohari
Other than keeping our customers happy, our goal for 2010 is growth. We just
hit sustainability in early December.

------
jparicka
Launch this bad boy <http://beepl.com> \- maybe in few weeks time....

------
axod
Spend _far_ less time on hackernews/reddit/facebook/etc and _far_ more time
doing productive work.

------
nicholasreed
Launch at the start of February Expand nationally by the end of the year Ramen
profitable by 6 months

------
wensing
Month-over-month traffic growth.

------
PStamatiou
goals in general:

Market and grow to 50,000 users, find way to hire full-time developers.

Keep experimenting with monetizing my blog and grow to $3-4k/month.

Eat less red meat and jog more.

Pay off more student loans.

Buy a laptop/netbook for newborn nephew and get him hooked.

Find a girlfriend again.

Move my money around (read: ditch Bank of America).

------
il
Get to $1 million in revenues, get an office, start hiring employees.

------
keefe
launch my 3 year old web app to the public and watch the data flow from a pile
of people using it. Get the code efficient enough that the pile doesn't break
the bank in server costs.

------
jarsj
Build a product that I (bold I) am happy using as an unbiased user.

~~~
nfnaaron
Be _bold_!

------
camperman
1\. Shipping the game 2\. 10 000+ people buying it because it's fun

------
sammcd
Graduate College, Get Married, Launch Second company.

Maybe that is too much :(

------
pxlpshr
disrupt an industry that overcharges their customers because their hardware
and infrastructure requirements are out-dated; they haven't innovated since
the 1990's.

------
SAHChandler
Start my business in some way shape or form. :D

------
scootklein
pricing structure (please God). also, hands-off approach to marketing and
sales with an affiliate force

------
hkr
leave my not-so-technical job to discover a real passion

------
vinalk
revolutionize. Everything else will fall in place.

------
toisanji
find a cofounder for my project

------
dan_sim
~100K$

